# Ship Dates for M-Edge?



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

I know some people have their Medge covers already.  The products page for the Platform gives a ship date of March 18, but the cart page gives a ship date of March 2.

Does anyone know which date is correct?  Are they shipping all the covers pretty quickly, or do just a lucky few have theirs while the rest of us have to wait?

TIA!


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

I ordered a prodigy back on 2/27 and mine still shows a ship date of 3/23.  Not sure why.  I know some people have started getting theirs.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

DaisyMama said:


> I know some people have their Medge covers already. The products page for the Platform gives a ship date of March 18, but the cart page gives a ship date of March 2.
> 
> Does anyone know which date is correct? Are they shipping all the covers pretty quickly, or do just a lucky few have theirs while the rest of us have to wait?
> 
> TIA!


I ordered my Platform on 2/11. It shipped on March 2, and arrived on March 4th. I love it!


----------



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

Did y'all order from Amazon or the Medge website?  I ordered from the Medge website, and I can't find any way to access my account or check on order status.  Is there some way that I'm not aware of, or can you only check ship dates if you order through Amazon?

Thanks again!  I'm sure I'll be making a nuisance of myself with all my questions, so thanks in advance for humoring me!


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

I ordered mine from Amazon.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I ordered 2/14 from Amazon with standard shipping. It was shipped 3/2 and arrived in my town today. so I should get it tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I ordered from M-edge and got mine at the end of last week.  Email them and ask them.  They have great customer service and will get right back to you.
deb


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I ordered a red leather platform through Amazon on 3/2, still shows a ship date of 3/20-3/30.  It may be that their production is just slow so they're filling older orders first, or if perhaps some color/material combos aren't ready yet.  I'm not worried yet, but Drenee is right, their customer service is wonderful.  I'm sure if you EMailed them to ask they'd be happy to tell you the shipping status of yours.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

My purple M-edge platform came today. Looks and feels great. The color is a nice, rich, deep color of purple. I love it.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

DaisyMama said:


> Did y'all order from Amazon or the Medge website? I ordered from the Medge website, and I can't find any way to access my account or check on order status. Is there some way that I'm not aware of, or can you only check ship dates if you order through Amazon?
> 
> Thanks again! I'm sure I'll be making a nuisance of myself with all my questions, so thanks in advance for humoring me!


I ordered through Amazon as they had a free shipping deal.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

A few pics of my M-edge purple platform cover:


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! Kevin, I LOVE your cover -- it looks great!  I was going to get the cream w/brown strap, but then I saw the thread (Patrizia's?) with the tropics skin and the sapphire blue cover, and I totally copied her. 

I'll email Medge now.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks Luv.  I love the color of it.  It doesn't lay as flat as the amazon cover when you fold it back, so that takes some getting used to, but I do like the padding under the leather compared to the amazon cover.  I'm interested in knowing how the prodigy is going to compare to the amazon cover.  Hoping to hear from someone on here that has the amazon cover and gets the prodigy.  Are you getting the prodigy?  I know you'd do a great comparison of the two.


----------



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

Alas, I am getting the platform.  The stand-up capability sealed the deal.  I even cancelled my Oberon order to get the Platform.  (shh!)


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

18th here........................too long.....................


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

So now I'm even more confused.  I got an email from Amazon saying that they were going to charge my card for my M-Edge cover, but that it still won't be shipped until the 26th.  I thought they didn't charge your card until they could actually send something out.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

You should email them and ask them what's up, because they specifically wrote on Amazon that they would fix the issue with early billing.


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

Okay.....you guys are such enablers!!!!  I looked at Oberon.. very nice-too expensive.
So now I am looking at M-edge...
1. what's the difference between the prodigy and excecutive models?
2. who likes the platform style better?  It looks handy to fold over the cover without as much bulk-can you add their light to that syle?
3. how does that light compare to the clip on type?

thanks... I just may return my amazon cover.  Then of course, I want to see the new Borsa Bella bag coming out this w/e

Sue


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

shk246 said:


> Okay.....you guys are such enablers!!!! I looked at Oberon.. very nice-too expensive.
> So now I am looking at M-edge...
> 1. what's the difference between the prodigy and excecutive models?
> 2. who likes the platform style better? It looks handy to fold over the cover without as much bulk-can you add their light to that syle?
> ...


The executive has the 4 corner straps to secure the Kindle in the cover. The prodigy as the "hinge" system and then 2 straps on the right side to secure it.

I have the platform now. I like it. I really liked the hinge in the amazon cover so I'm sure I'll order one of the prodigy covers sometime soon. I do like the extra padding under the leather on the M-edge brand as compared to the Amazon cover.

I use a Might Brite flex for a lite when I need it, so I can't speak to the M-edge light. I know it's not out yet, I think it's coming out soon.


----------



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

The Platform will be my first cover, so I can't compare it to any others.  I picked it because of the stand-up feature.  I like to read when I eat or dry my hair, so it'll be great to stand it up.  Also good for reading while I feed the baby (I can see it but she can't reach it!).

All of their covers are made to hold their light.  (The extra space on the left is for the light, and you can see it on their website, buymedge.com.)  I'll be getting their light.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

shk246 said:


> Okay.....you guys are such enablers!!!! I looked at Oberon.. very nice-too expensive.
> So now I am looking at M-edge...
> 1. what's the difference between the prodigy and excecutive models?
> 2. who likes the platform style better? It looks handy to fold over the cover without as much bulk-can you add their light to that syle?
> ...


I love my platform cover-like it better than the Executive (have for K1) and the Oberon's also for K1 in both styles. It's less bulky and I like having the ledge on the left to hold it. You can use the light w/it, but that would take up the space where I hold it. I have the light in my Executive case b/c I use K1 to travel with and mine has not given me any problems. I heard they are coming out w/a new one b/c quite a few people had issues w/the first one. I'm also curious about the new BB travel bag coming out soon


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

I ordered my Prodigy cover on 2/25 from Amazon, was given a shipping estimate of between 3/5 and 3/11, but as of this afternoon, it still hasn't shipped.  Luckily, I've got my K2 squeezed into my K1 M-Edge cover so, while not ideal, at least it's protected.  Getting ansy though!


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

ConnieK said:


> I ordered my Prodigy cover on 2/25 from Amazon, was given a shipping estimate of between 3/5 and 3/11, but as of this afternoon, it still hasn't shipped. Luckily, I've got my K2 squeezed into my K1 M-Edge cover so, while not ideal, at least it's protected. Getting ansy though!


I would contact them. I ordered mine on the 27th and while it is still showing a delivery date of April 3rd, it is now saying that it shipped already. This is all very strange. I'll let you know when I get it.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

ConnieK said:


> Luckily, I've got my K2 squeezed into my K1 M-Edge cover so, while not ideal, at least it's protected. Getting ansy though!


Really? I'm surprised you were able to get all the corners around it since the K2 is about 1/2" taller. I was able to get my K2 in my K1 Oberon w/velcro but it came right to both the top and bottom edges.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Ruby said:


> Really? I'm surprised you were able to get all the corners around it since the K2 is about 1/2" taller. I was able to get my K2 in my K1 Oberon w/velcro but it came right to both the top and bottom edges.


It only fits into the bottom corners and the more flexible top right corner. I have the left top corner of the cover flattened under the Kindle, and the top of the Kindle sticks out above the cover about a 1/4 of an inch. The 3 out of 4 corners works pretty well for a temporary fix.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

stinsmom said:


> I would contact them. I ordered mine on the 27th and while it is still showing a delivery date of April 3rd, it is now saying that it shipped already. This is all very strange. I'll let you know when I get it.


Lucky you! I'll think I will contact them if I don't see a change in shipping status tomorrow.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

ConnieK said:


> It only fits into the bottom corners and the more flexible top right corner. I have the left top corner of the cover flattened under the Kindle, and the top of the Kindle sticks out above the cover about a 1/4 of an inch. The 3 out of 4 corners works pretty well for a temporary fix.


Oh, that makes sense now! Definitely a good temporary cover until your K2 arrives, which I hope is soon!


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

I sent an inquiry this afternoon and it sounds like there is a delay in shipping for some of the covers.  Here is the response I received:

"Dear M-Edge Customer, We are notifying you of a shipping delay with your order for our Prodigy jacket for the Kindle 2. This item is backordered with an expected ship date of approximately 3/18-3/20 for your order. We apologize for the delay and will ship your order as soon as possible. When your order is processed for shipment, you will receive a notification from Amazon with your tracking number. We thank you for your patience as we know many of you are anxious for a protective cover for your Kindle 2 device. Should you have any further questions regarding your order please contact us at [email protected] Take care,Team M-Edge"

Bummer, but at least I won't be checking my order status multiple times a day now.


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

Mine was waiting for me when I got home yesterday.  It still said delivery expected 4/3 on Amazon.  So I'm not sure how they are doing the whole shipping thing.  I just did regular snail mail delivery.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

When I ordered my M-Edge, I finally received and email from Amazon saying my card was charged.  I ended up calling M-Edge and left a voicemail message.  I also sent an email to M-Edge and asked if they had a realistic shipping date.  I received and email and phone call back from M-Edge telling me my cover would be sent out in a day or two, which was much sooner than the site quoted.  I either email or call and try to get a more accurate shipping date.
jp


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

I received another e-mail today  - this one very nicely worded and apologetic - stating that my cover would be mailed out on Wednesday.  I think they may be overwhelmed with orders and I can certainly wait a few more days.  It will actually work out pretty well because I just ordered my first skin and they'll both arrive around the same time.  Thank you for your updates and suggestions.  

Stinsmom - congratulations on getting yours.  I hope you are enjoying it!


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks like M-Edge found some more dead cows (Black ones at least) or hinges for my Prodigy.  It's on the way according to the email I got, Tuesday.  Ordered thru Amazon.

I'm leaving town Wednesday and hope it arrived before then.

Coming via USPS and their tracking doesn't know anything.  Does anybody remember how long it took for shipping?  I'm across the country from them in Portland, Oregon.

Thanks.


----------



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

My Platform mailed out yesterday, USPS Priority Mail.  I'm expecting it tomorrow, but I only live in PA so that's not too far for it to travel.

According to the website, any orders placed now are shipping out "on or around 3/30."


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> Looks like M-Edge found some more dead cows (Black ones at least)


They found some green ones too. 

Received the same message Tuesday night. Coming from MD and it hasn't made it to Illinois yet!


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

ConnieK said:


> They found some green ones too.
> 
> Received the same message Tuesday night. Coming from MD and it hasn't made it to Illinois yet!


Illinois, heh. Do you have to bribe your mailman to get your mail? Or is it just your politicions that expect their palms greased to do their jobs?

Sorry, could resist.

My Dad's family is from Odell/Pontiac area.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> Do you have to bribe your mailman to get your mail?


So THAT's why it's taking my M-Edge so long to get here (forehead slap)! Off with my pennies to Coinstar for some cash. . . .


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

My M-Edge Platform arrived today in Maryland.  I ordered it March 5 and it shipped March 17.  I'm really impressed with it so far, but think I'll be using my Cole Haan (and the in-transit Oberon) until the eluminator light becomes available.  My Mighty Bright doesn't clip on so well.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

shk246 said:


> 3. how does that light compare to the clip on type?


Many, including myself, had issues with the first generation of the E-Luminator light. All I was told by M-Edge was that they are redesigning the light to enhance it and address some of the issues with the first version. They "hope" to have it ready by late March. They did say the changes will not affect its ability to fit in the covers out there designed for the light.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

ZomZom said:


> My M-Edge Platform arrived today in Maryland. I ordered it March 5 and it shipped March 17. I'm really impressed with it so far, but think I'll be using my Cole Haan (and the in-transit Oberon) until the eluminator light becomes available. My Mighty Bright doesn't clip on so well.


On my platform, I clipped the light on the left side at the top with the big part of the Mighty Bright was on the bottom and the clip part in between the front and back cover. Wasn't the best but it worked without irritating me.


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> On my platform, I clipped the light on the left side at the top with the big part of the Mighty Bright was on the bottom and the clip part in between the front and back cover. Wasn't the best but it worked without irritating me.


Ding! That works great, thanks!

Still wish M-Edge would get the new eluminator ready to ship...


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

ZomZom said:


> Ding! That works great, thanks!
> 
> Still wish M-Edge would get the new eluminator ready to ship...


Glad it worked for you. That was the best way for me. Yeah I want their light too when it comes out. I'll have 2 M-edge covers and it sure would be convenient.


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

My husband ordered my Prodigy cover on 2/27 and paid for expedited shipping.  It shipped yesterday and approximate delivery date is 4/1!  I could go pick it up faster.  (I live in Indiana, BTW.)


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Patra said:


> My husband ordered my Prodigy cover on 2/27 and paid for expedited shipping. It shipped yesterday and approximate delivery date is 4/1! I could go pick it up faster. (I live in Indiana, BTW.)


Ouch, I'm giving up hope of mine arriving before Wednesday.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I received my Pink Prodigy jacket today. I love the color, but other than that, I'm not sure about it.

It stinks. REALLY bad. I'm also having difficulty getting the Kindle to latch onto the hinges.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I received my Pink Prodigy jacket today. I love the color, but other than that, I'm not sure about it.
> 
> It stinks. REALLY bad. I'm also having difficulty getting the Kindle to latch onto the hinges.


How does it fold back? Got a pic yet?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> How does it fold back? Got a pic yet?


About the same as the Executive did unfortunately. I'll try to take pictures tomorrow afternoon. I'm letting it air out some more before I go anywhere near it


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I received my Pink Prodigy jacket today. I love the color, but other than that, I'm not sure about it.
> 
> It stinks. REALLY bad. I'm also having difficulty getting the Kindle to latch onto the hinges.


Sorry to hear that. Mine had a slight smell of rubbing alcohol when I first opened it but that has quickly dissipated. Still, for pure olfactory satiation, my Cole Haan wins by a mile.

I really like how the M-Edge looks when closed, however. Very professional.


----------



## Thenuts454 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just got my shipping info, my purple Prodgy should arrive tomorrow, anxious to have something to protect my beautiful K2, have really enjoyed reading...everything that you have all said in posts and more has proven true.....how have I survived without it?


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

ZomZom said:


> Sorry to hear that. Mine had a slight smell of rubbing alcohol when I first opened it but that has quickly dissipated. Still, for pure olfactory satiation, my Cole Haan wins by a mile.
> 
> I really like how the M-Edge looks when closed, however. Very professional.


That's very true. The platform looks great when closed. I'm a little worried about the prodigy being like that. That's what I told Harvey I wanted. I was hoping it would be a good cover. I really like that hinge system on the Amazon cover.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I received my Pink Prodigy jacket today. I love the color, but other than that, I'm not sure about it.
> 
> It stinks. REALLY bad. I'm also having difficulty getting the Kindle to latch onto the hinges.


Uh oh, did they use a heifer with mad cow disease? Or is it the dye they had to use to make it pink? 

I gotta Prodigy coming also. Hope it's just your hinges.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I received my Pink Prodigy jacket today. I love the color, but other than that, I'm not sure about it.
> 
> It stinks. REALLY bad. I'm also having difficulty getting the Kindle to latch onto the hinges.


I got mine today (mocha prodigy, leather) and I can't stand to be near it -- you're right, it really stinks BAD!

I haven't tried the hinges yet but folding it back is impossible. Mine will not bend backwards in the slightest -- doesn't seem made for it at all.

If the hinges work, I think it will suit my purposes for it (something inconspicuous to read in public -- it will look like I'm reading my planner lol) but otherwise I don't care much for it so far.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

kari said:


> I got mine today (mocha prodigy, leather) and I can't stand to be near it -- you're right, it really stinks BAD!
> 
> I haven't tried the hinges yet but folding it back is impossible. Mine will not bend backwards in the slightest -- doesn't seem made for it at all.
> 
> If the hinges work, I think it will suit my purposes for it (something inconspicuous to read in public -- it will look like I'm reading my planner lol) but otherwise I don't care much for it so far.


Sorry to hear that Kari. I'd like to see how it folds back (if you break it in). I think these are the first batch of the prodigy jackets showing up on this thread. I was hoping the hinge type would have better impressions.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> Sorry to hear that Kari. I'd like to see how it folds back (if you break it in). I think these are the first batch of the prodigy jackets showing up on this thread. I was hoping the hinge type would have better impressions.


Hmmm. Well, first off I will not be bending it backwards to try to break it in.  I don't quite know how to explain it, but it just doesn't "go" that way at all. It barely lays to flat - I wouldn't want to push it further. The leather on the outside has much more play to it than the "suede" inside. Is mine the only one like this?? Maybe it would give with time, but I don't want to use it that way anyway so I'm not going to worry about it. Seems like it would break it down to me.

But right now my concern is the hinges. Heather -- did you ever get yours in the cover? It does NOT work like my Amazon cover did. It looks the same, but something is wrong. When I try to put the lower hinge in and swing it upward, it feels like I would really have to jam and force it to make it latch on the top hinge - it stops an inch away and doesn't want to go further without force. I'm afraid to even try it until someone tells me they did it and it's okay....and even then I'm not sure. It really feels like it's forcing it and something isn't quite right.

Right now I would say I don't like this one at all. I like my platform m-edge much better. sigh.


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, my red leather Prodigy came today after all.  I love it.  I didn't have any problem at all with the "hinges."  It's a little stiff, but I'm sure it will soften up in a few days.  The only thing I don't like about it is the extra room left for the light.  I'd like something more compact so it would fit in my purse a little more easily, but I'm just glad to have something that I feel protects my Kindle.

I had the red leather Medge for my K1, too.  I think I preferred not having the white stitching...looked a little classier.  The flap that goes into the slot of the Prodigy is a little longer than the one for the K1, which makes it a little harder to put in.  And for those of you who said the flap gets in your way...I slip the flap back into the slot after I've folded the cover back behind the book.  I'm also able to stand the book on the table that way.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Kari - I think you might have received a bad one.  I received my prodigy cover today, was able to fit the K2 right into the hinge system, and completely fold back the cover, just like my K1 M-Edge.  With the M-Edge light, it all fits together perfectly.  No smell either (Jade Green leather).


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

ConnieK said:


> Kari - I think you might have received a bad one. I received my prodigy cover today, was able to fit the K2 right into the hinge system, and completely fold back the cover, just like my K1 M-Edge. With the M-Edge light, it all fits together perfectly. No smell either (Jade Green leather).


Okay, I went back and gave it another try since I was kind of in a hurry before. It's definitely stiff and it doesn't fold back at all like the Amazon cover. I angled it a little differently and was able to bring it all the way to the top hinge, but no matter I do, it absolutely will not latch on. (I had the Amazon K2 cover so I know how the hinges work.) I have no idea what the problem is -- I might fiddle with it some more later as I was really hoping to use this case for going out and about. Maybe I do have a bum case though, I don't know. If anyone else has had this issue with the hinges and figured it out, let me know what you did.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

It does sound like you may have a bad one, like you said, you know how to use that hinge system.  I'm sure you don't want to wait to get another one, how frustrating.  Sorry it's not what you were expecting.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> It does sound like you may have a bad one, like you said, you know how to use that hinge system. I'm sure you don't want to wait to get another one, how frustrating. Sorry it's not what you were expecting.


I don't mind waiting so much -- I just hate to ask! I want to make sure the case definitely has a problem before I bring it up with them. The lady there has been so good to me, taking special care to make sure I got both of my covers after a big shipping screw-up a few weeks ago. They even gave me nice discounts for the error and for my patience (her words). I told myself even if I wasn't crazy about it, I would keep it -- but I wasn't counting on the hinges not working! If that is really the situation, I'll have to say something because it pretty much renders the cover useless, doesn't it?!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kari, try taking the end of a spoon or something and gently lifting the tabs for the hinges up..just a little. That's what I had to do. I also had to hold the Kindle at a bit of an angle and that seemed to do the trick.

At least I know I'm not crazy (nutty yes, but not crazy) and someone else is having trouble.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Kari, try taking the end of a spoon or something and gently lifting the tabs for the hinges up..just a little. That's what I had to do. I also had to hold the Kindle at a bit of an angle and that seemed to do the trick.
> 
> At least I know I'm not crazy (nutty yes, but not crazy) and someone else is having trouble.


Okay, after lifting the tabs slightly with a spoon, angling the Kindle, and just monkeying around in general with the whole procedure, I finally was able to get it latched. I was so proud! Then I took it off and with more careful finagling, I did it again! And then I couldn't get the top hinge to budge when I tried to get it out the second time and I nearly had a panic attack. LOL Finally got it out of course, but what if I couldn't??!! 

Not crazy about this cover -- and with the Kindle in, it comes very close to the outside edge but then there is all of that space on the inside edge making it so much larger than it needs to be.

Anyway, thanks for the tips Heather -- are you happy with yours now?? It doesn't quite seem to me like they have the exact hinge system Amazon does, unless it's just not installed quite right.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> Ouch, I'm giving up hope of mine arriving before Wednesday.


USPS and M-Edge came thru for me!
My Prodigy cover was at the house Friday when I got home. No problem with hinges. Little odoriferous, but is dissipating. Now my K2 don't have to leave town in a plain ole bubble-pack envelope.

Life is good.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> USPS and M-Edge came thru for me!
> My Prodigy cover was at the house Friday when I got home. No problem with hinges. Little odoriferous, but is dissipating. Now my K2 don't have to leave town in a plain ole bubble-pack envelope.
> 
> Life is good.


I sprayed my platform lightly with febreeze. Worked for me. I did it very lightly.


----------



## Flynpigs (Mar 3, 2009)

I received the purple Prodigy on Friday.  I'm planning on sending it back on Monday.  The hinge system worked great but, it's very uncomfortable to hold. I can't get it to fold back completely.  Also, the purple was not as deep as what it looked like on the website. I also have the Platform which I really like.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Flynpigs said:


> I received the purple Prodigy on Friday. I'm planning on sending it back on Monday. The hinge system worked great but, it's very uncomfortable to hold. I can't get it to fold back completely. Also, the purple was not as deep as what it looked like on the website. I also have the Platform which I really like.


That's funny - I didn't order purple b/c the color didn't look deep enough on the website to me. But then someone here (Kevin I think?) posted his picture and it looked like a nice dark purple color. I was surprised and think I would have liked it. I ended up with mocha and it's.....blah. I usually love rich chocolate brown leather but this just isn't.

That said -- I'm not sending mine back b/c of the color but something is definitely not right with my hinges. No one else seems to be having much trouble, and mine is definitely not working like the Amazon case did. I agree with you about not folding back and uncomfortable to hold though. Of all the cases I've ordered (4 in total), this is the one I'm most disappointed with. I didn't like the Amazon case, but it is what it is and I expected that. This one I expected so much more from.


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

Okay, I just got my M-Edge Prodigy in sapphire. Mine folds back fine, but I'm having the same problems with the hinge system that kari described. After using Amazon's cover, I'm familiar with the hinges--I can take my K2 out of the Amazon cover with ease. The Prodigy isn't nearly as smooth--I have to apply much more force to the upper hinge when taking the K2 in or out of the case,and I have to fiddle with the angle of the Kindle more so than with Amazon's case. At first I was a little hesitant to use so much force (I especially wouldn't want the hinge to break off into the K2, after all).

I'd like the cover more if the hinge system operated as smoothly as my Amazon case--it might just be a fluke with a few random Prodigy cases out there. Now I'm sort of wishing I had ordered the Platform model instead, but I do like the concept of using the hinges--it's why I ordered the Prodigy in the first place. I'm not sure at this point what I'll do. I'm not 100% happy with the hinges on my particular Prodigy case, but I might be able to live with it.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

Mine was fairly tough to get on as well (the upper clasp was just difficult to move), but once on it seems like a very good strong fit.  I don't ever need to take my Kindle out though so I don't really see it as a negative.


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks, Patrick. It makes me feel better to see another person mention a stiff upper lip hinge. 

Oh, and since this thread is about shipping dates, I should mention: 
ordered on March 15 through Amazon (for the free standard shipping)
rec'd on March 21st, which was well before the original April 9th-17th estimation.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

DaisyMama said:


> I know some people have their Medge covers already. The products page for the Platform gives a ship date of March 18, but the cart page gives a ship date of March 2.
> 
> Does anyone know which date is correct? Are they shipping all the covers pretty quickly, or do just a lucky few have theirs while the rest of us have to wait?
> 
> TIA!


I ordered an Executive Leather for the Kindle 1 when I placed my order in January. When I learned I would be getting a Kindle 2 I contacted M-Edge to inquire about an exchange. I mailed my jacket to them and all was well. I then learned about the Prodigy and emailed them back to swap. They said I would have to wait longer to get it in smooth Mocha, so I stuck with the Executive for Kindle 2. Guess what arrived in the mail today? A Prodigy Leather! I'm a happy camper.


----------



## shima (Feb 28, 2009)

I ordered my prodigy jacket on March 3rd... it arrived March 23rd (shipped on March 21st). I love it, though it's very stiff and needs some breaking in currently. There is a lot of room in the fold of the jacket (presumably for a medge light to go?)


----------

